# thinking of coralsmom today



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

wish people would leave a forwarding email address when they leave MDC....

i keep wondering how she is.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I miss her as well.

Perhaps she'll be back someday . . . . I hope she has found peace.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Me too. I miss her wonderful posts full of sympathy and encouragement. I don't frequent this board as much anymore but she was a wonderful source of strength and support. Hugs to Coralsmom who is out there somewhere


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

isnt she wonderful? i will try and point her to this thread


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

I think of her often. She is such a beautiful person.


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

I think of her all the time.

Coral's Mama, I hope you are well and feeling all the love we are sending you.

Many blessings to you Mama, Erika


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

I miss her, too.









Coral'smom, here's another wish for you to know how much you've helped me. Your beautiful, encouraging words got me through a lot of sadness and fear, so many times.

I hope you are surrounded by love and support, wherever you are.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Another coralsmom fan here! I hope you come on over here soon to see this. I think it will help a little!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

She is truly a special soul and I'm sure she would love to read this thread.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

I also miss her very much and think of her and Coral almost every day.


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

I miss her too. She has such a way with words... so inspiring... so thoughtful. I hope she is doing well.


----------



## aileen (Jan 23, 2006)

i think about her almost every day too.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

I think of her and sweet Coral often as well.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

she is a sweetheart! such an encourager. hope you're having a great day, if you're reading this!


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

I too hope she is doing well








she has helped so many people


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

I miss her too. I was sad to catch the bus without her coming along too.







: Her words of encouragement gave me comfort during my ttc wait.


----------



## gabry (Jan 21, 2004)

I had not been here in a while but remember her from before. She is awesome! What happened?


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

she decided to leave MDC.


----------



## gabry (Jan 21, 2004)

Did she say why?


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

she felt is was time for her to leave. she hadn't been able to get pregnant and she felt she needed a break.

you can do a search for her user name and read her last email if you want.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Does anyone know if she still gets e-mail sent through MDC?


----------



## mama4gals (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey all! I haven't been on MDC for a long time either and just logged on and saw this thread. I have probably heard from Coralsmom more recently than you all but it still has been awhile. Those of you who were on the TTC thread w/ us will remember that summer is her incredibly busy season. I will email her and tell her about this thread and that everyone is asking about her.

Liz


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

i logged onto mdc this morning to post condolences to shannon's (shannon0218) family.
she was a really compassionate woman, and helped a lot of women on the p&bl forum...

anyway,
a little bird told me about this thread...

i feel so embarrassed! you are all totally awesome! i miss so many women here...

if you'd like to keep a correspondence, please pm me and i will give you my email address.

it has been almost three years since coral died. this winter, i have been feeling that it is time to rescue friendships that got put aside due to my grieving. i think i needed to step far far away, even from mdc. sometimes grief leads you and you have no control over it!

so, i'd love to hear from any/all of you!

(liz, i know, i owe you an email!)


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

It is so nice to "see" you.
I hope you are well.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Oh Coralsmom!!!









I haven't been frequenting this forum so much these days and how lucky I happened to stop by today!!! I can honestly say I think of you every single day. Leah and Coral are so connected for me. You were such a support to me with your wisdom and kindness as we started on our grief journey together.

Much love to you mama!!!


----------



## mama4gals (Nov 15, 2003)

Coralsmom, you're right! You do owe me an email!









Liz


----------



## juicypakwan (Jun 19, 2002)

Another fan!! Glad to see you here!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Another person touched by Coral's story and coralsmom....wishing you all the best, mama.


----------

